# It's getting close!!



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Well, from the sire dying prior to breeding and having to do artificial insemination, being 7th pick and the litter only being 3, the dam almost dying from liver failure a roller coaster ride would be an understatement. We are ecstatic to have beaten the odds and to be getting this pup in a few short weeks. The litter picks happened tonight and we got the pup we wanted!!


----------

